# Low GH and KH, high PH... what should I do?



## Trumpee (Jan 21, 2008)

I have just set up a new tank and am ready to start cycling it but I'm experiencing a water chemistry challenge. I have well water with a commercial grade softener for my house. Testing the GH, KH, and Ph here are the results:

Water after passing through softener:
GH <= 1 degree/17.9 ppm
KH <= 1 degree/17.9 ppm
Ph = 7.9 – 8.0

Water before passing through softener:
GH <= 7 degree/125.3 ppm
KH <= 1 degree/17.9 ppm
Ph = 7.9 – 8.0

I've been using a neutral regulator from SeaChem to try and stabilize the Ph at 7.0 but after several doses over 5 days, it’s come down only a few points, seeming to resist the change. I understand this Ph change resistance is usually due to a high KH providing that stability. However, my KH is measuring extremely low. I'm hoping someone might be able to help me make sense of this. I would prefer not to have to mess with Ph constantly (cost and time) rather provide a stable environment without chemicals (healthier for the fish). Thinking ahead as well, when I do water changes, If I can’t get the new water Ph down immediately to equal that of the Ph in the tank, I’m afraid the water addition will increase the tank Ph too much, too quickly and be harmful to the fish.

I’m planning to build a community tank 7.9 - 8.0 for a general community tank does sound a bit high from everything I have read.

Questions:
If the KH is so low, why would the Ph be so resistant to change?

Lastly, what recommendations do you have? Get the Ph down and KH up? If so, how? And how would I get the Ph down quickly with water changes before adding to the tank? Or, perhaps get away from the community tank idea and build a tank that does better with higher Ph water?

Thanks.


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Sep 26, 2007)

From what I know you can use peat in your filter to bring the PH down.
Also, if you have the possibility, you can mix two parts of your water with one
part clear rainwater and do smal water refreshments, lets say 10%.
Your KH is below 4 so thats okay.

Or you can choose fishes who doesn't mind a higher PH but thats not your goal I understand.


----------



## Trumpee (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Dutchman.


----------

